# Project Sasperella....



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Afternoon all,

I know you all love a photo or two.... So i took 30 :lol:

Enjoy, and please let me know what you think, a lot of time and money has gone into making this.

Just got it back from having the Magnex done and the rear taken down more, everything has been removed on the rear coilovers bar the spring lol and the baseplate has been modified to achieve this. The front will be going lower soon also (The shot of under the front bumper is of a Â£20 note to give some perspective on ride height...


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

jacksprat said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Have to watch the speed bumps in that! Nice though and I like the contrast of the leather with the purple. What spacers do you have on and what are the offset of the wheels?

Do you have any rubbing issues with the tyres?

Scotty225


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Offsets are ET8 on the rear and ET13 on the front  SO thats 35mm spacers on an ET43 wheel on the rear and 30mm spacers on an ET43 wheel on the front.

Speed bumps are a no go altogether....


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice stance, nice Volks, nice colour! 

Alan W


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks great mate but I couldn't be doing with that every day.

Looks nice mate, lots of nice touches, leather contrast is cool. Dice are a nice touch, but wonder how long they'll last.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

class, like the custom rear end


----------



## Alan W (Oct 8, 2007)

p1tse said:


> class, like the custom rear end


....and front end!

Alan W


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice love the colour


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Hark said:


> Dice are a nice touch, but wonder how long they'll last.


They last forever where we live cos the kids know their throats will get cut other wise. 8)


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Those tail pipes look massive against the purple background!

Good luck holding onto those dice.


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks people...

Not sure what to do next!


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

Always love a TT with no front plate


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Really like the smooth rear end. and the wheels are something different which is always good. V. nice.
Too many big speedbumps on my daily commute for such a low ride
.....I am sure Jaguar have put them on purpose to test out the Land Rover discoveries.


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

This is a stunning example of a tastefully modified car.

What to do next - Send it my way :wink:

Great work Jack


----------

